# Hmmm...I wounder what the big lift ship is for??



## Navy_Blue (31 Mar 2009)

Well for those of you in Halifax you may have noticed the MV Tern a heavy lift ship.  Over the next few days if you keep an eye on it you may get to see some interesting things.  I'll update further as more information becomes available to everyone.  

More to Follow


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)




----------



## - m i l l e y - (31 Mar 2009)

I'm in Halifax, over at the DAL Engineering campus (Barrington/Spring Garden), haven't noticed the ship yet but i'll have to go take a look later.  Where is it located?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2009)

Maybe near HM DOCKYARD


----------



## TimBit (31 Mar 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

>



Have you got a higher res picture CDN Aviator? Is that a picture taken from the coast?

In any case, the MV Tern is a Dutch float-on/float-off ship. It has been used in the past to transport US Army watercrafts... interesting...


----------



## aesop081 (31 Mar 2009)

TimBit said:
			
		

> Have you got a higher res picture CDN Aviator? Is that a picture taken from the coast?



Just got the pic by doing a google search. There were better ones but that pic didnt have cargo on the deck.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2009)

Hows this

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Mar 2009)

According to marintraffic.com she's moored near Point Pleasant Park


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2009)

Well, we are expecting one of Victoria's sisters out here in a little over a month or so....

MM


----------



## - m i l l e y - (31 Mar 2009)

Yeah I heard that they are sending the HMCS Chicoutimi out west for repair.  But I can't see that ship waiting around until then, seems like its still going to be awhile before they send the sub out west.  And it's moored down around pier 18ish (south of pier 21).  could be in town for civi reasons?


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2009)

Time will tell...

MM


----------



## Occam (31 Mar 2009)

According to http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/viewcat.php?cid=51, she's taking HMCS Chicoutimi to Esquimalt.  I guess that's public information now.


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2009)

I guess it is now...seems a little early, considering when she's supposed to be here, but maybe they're planning on a nice easy trip.

MM


----------



## - m i l l e y - (31 Mar 2009)

Yeah, that's what I thought.  I was up in Kingston over the weekend, where I heard that a civi contract was finally awarded to a company in Victoria to do the work on her.  Therefore my initial thought of it must be here to take the HMCS Chicoutimi out west looks true.  I just thought it would take a little longer to get her ready for transport and I must me pretty costly having that ship waiting around.


----------



## Navy_Blue (1 Apr 2009)

Well if you drove over the Mackay thismorning you would have seen the Tern settleing down to accept her cargo.  Around 1000 you would see the HMCS Chicoutimi tugged up the harbour and by now loaded on the Tern.  Still odds and end things to do but she will be on her way to the west coast soon enough.

She has been at the mouth of the harbour for 2 weeks now waiting for today.  I can't Imagin its cheap to hold her like that.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Apr 2009)

She comes to Vancouver to deliver yachts and picks them up at the end of the boating season as well.


----------



## Pat in Halifax (2 Apr 2009)

C'mon guys, it's HMCS CHICOUTIMI, not 'the' HMCS CHICOUTIMI. Thought we went through this already! Current plan (I believe) sees Victoria, BC getting 3 of the boats (VIC, CHI, COR) and WDR being done at HSL.  Same vessel (again, I believe) that brought her over from Faslane after the fire.
Pretty amazing to see!


----------



## Sub Standard (2 Apr 2009)

Victoria's EDWP is being done by FMF CB and Windsor is being done by FMF CS, these are the last ones to be done by the FMFs the rest of the EDWPs for the Victoria class will be conducted bu CSMG/ Vic Ship under the VISSC program.


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Apr 2009)

On the way to Esquimalt probably to be used for parts to get Victoria running.


----------



## Greenie_877 (2 Apr 2009)

Gee that big old ship makes our poor little submarine looks small.


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2009)

If she was going to the westcoast to be used as a drydock queen - to be stripped of all good kit .... woulda been cheaper to strip her down to her bones in Halifax & rail ship the guts to the west coast.


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Apr 2009)

She is not going out west to be stripped for the Vic...



			
				Greenie_877 said:
			
		

> Gee that big old ship makes our poor little submarine looks small.



You don't need that ship to make our submarine look small, a 89.99 dinghy will do the same thing.  The subs are small!


----------



## drunknsubmrnr (3 Apr 2009)

She can't be used as a parts hulk. CSMG has a contract to refit her...if anything, the rest of the boats will be stripped to support her refit.


----------



## gwp (3 Apr 2009)

PUBLICATION: 	Times Colonist (Victoria)
DATE: 	2009.04.03
EDITION: 	Final
SECTION: 	Capital & Van. Isl.
PAGE: 	A3
BYLINE: 	Jeff Bell
SOURCE: 	Times Colonist
________________________________________
Fire-damaged sub headed to Victoria
________________________________________
HMCS Chicoutimi, one of the Canadian military's four submarines, is due to arrive in Victoria in about 30 days -- nine months earlier than previously scheduled. 
Chicoutimi, which has not been seaworthy since a 2004 fire that killed one person and injured eight others, is being ferried here from Halifax aboard a heavy-lift ship. The freighter-like ship is designed to carry submarines and other vessels. 
Lt.-Cmdr. Nathalie Garcia, spokeswoman for Maritime Forces Pacific, said Chicoutimi will be taken to the Canadian Submarine Maintenance Group facility in Esquimalt. According to a news release from the Department of National Defence in Ottawa, the Chicoutimi will undergo "essential preservation work" prior to a refit. It was announced in 2005 that Chicoutimi's two-year refit would begin in 2010. 
Dockwise U.S.A. has been subcontracted by Canadian Submarine Maintenance Group to move Chicoutimi to the West Coast. Defence Department officials didn't give an estimate of how much the move would cost. 
Chicoutimi and Canada's three other Victoria-class submarines have been controversial since they were bought second-hand from Britain in 1998 for $900 million. The vessels have all experienced technical problems. Victoria Shipyards and its partner companies were awarded a five-year, $370-million contract to maintain the submarines in 2007, much to the disappointment of shipyard interests in the Maritimes. Officials from Victoria Shipyard -- a subcontractor to the maintenance group -- have said work on the Chicoutimi could create about 175 jobs. 
The submarine program at Victoria Shipyards could extend over 15 years and be worth $1.5 billion. The transfer of Chicoutimi to Victoria via a heavy-lift ship will allow the submarine to be brought directly to shore and placed on a temporary stand. "This capability reduces risk to the vessel, is more efficient and will more quickly free up navy resources for other high-priority work," the release said. 
The other three submarines are HMCS Windsor and HMCS Corner Brook, which are based in Halifax, and HMCS Victoria, which is undergoing work at Esquimalt's HMC Dockyard. 
jwbell@tc.canwest.com


----------

